# Contents of the Blood Angels 2nd Omnibus



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know if this has already been posted, but:

http://jmswallow.livejournal.com/128031.html



> Originally posted by *James Swallow:*
> 
> Some months ago at the Black Library Live! event, the editors at BL announced the forthcoming release of a 2nd omnibus collection of my Warhammer 40,000 Blood Angel fiction, in the pages of the cleverly titled Blood Angels : The Second Omnibus. If you're familiar with the first Blood Angel omni (available Here, in case you're interested), you'll know the format - reprints of novels, short fiction and some additional bits to boot.
> 
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/blood-angels-the-second-omnibus.html



> Originally posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> THE STORY
> The Blood Angels stand apart from the other Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes, descending from the skies on wings of flame. While they are renowned for their ten-thousand-year history of glorious battle and honourable deeds, these secretive Space Marines seek to hide the dark flaws at the core of their being – the Red Thirst and the Black Rage – from the rest of the Imperium. Do they fight any longer for the protection of mankind, or merely for their own salvation?
> ...


The Cover was released some time ago, and I'm sure you've all seen it, but anyhows...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The new stories should be interesting to read about, even though it was kinda obvious an omnibus containing only two novels would feature them, just like the first did.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The cover art is amazing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> The cover art is amazing.


Primarily this. The detailing on the armour is quite stunning.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i liked the line of text from james swallow-a tale that connects my Warhammer 40,000 Blood Angels stories with my forthcoming Horus Heresy Blood Angels novel

now im a big fan of HH books and cant wait to read more about the blood angels in that era


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this the last time I was here.

This is welcome news, I can now stop looking for the individual volumes. 

Man, the cover is gorgeous. That detail is remarkable.

Will it still focus on Arkio from the first omnibus or is there a new main character?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll end up getting this & giving my brother the 2 books I've already read in the Omnibus, just so I can have some new BA stories to read (the added material).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Will it still focus on Arkio from the first omnibus or is there a new main character?


You mean Rafen.


Arkio is dead, killed by Rafen at the end of the 2nd book

And yes he is still the main character.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent cover art

the head doesn't look ridiculously tiny (maybe cuz the helmet is on)


----------

